# Emco Maximat 7 Change Gears Table Missing



## cyclonite (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Guys

What a great site and incredible projects! 
I need a little help, I inherited a Emco Maximat 7 from my late father and I am in the process of cleaning it, 
*The Change Gear table is missing from the inside of the gear train housing and I was wondering if any one had the information to hand.*
I am very interested in cutting American threads with it. As I have a couple of Harley Motorcycles and live in Ireland !! so I have to hunt high and low for every nut and bolt. 

*Many thanks in advance for your time*

Brian


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 20, 2011)

You could try asking on teh Emco Yahoo group, they go down to the 7.

http://finance.dir.groups.yahoo.com...&t=directory&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=dir&slk=15

Also worth asking the importers if the may have an old copy of the table, I got parts for my Emcomat8.6 from them in the past.

http://www.emcomachinetools.co.uk/Home/tabid/36/List/1/Default.aspx

This site also has a manual for sale for the Maximat7

http://www.lathes.co.uk/manuals/

Jason

PS welcome to teh forum


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 20, 2011)

Brian first of all is the lathe metric or imperial. That will make a difference. If it is an imperial lathe then cutting imperial thread pitches will be easier. 
the other related question is what is the thread pitch of your lead screw. this determines what gears to use for a given thread pitch. 
the gears determine how far the tool move for each revolution of the spindle. 
hear is some general info on change gears. and a change gear calculator
http://www.gizmology.net/changegears.htm

Manual available here.

http://www.ozarkwoodworker.com/item/emco-maximat-v10-7-operational-technique-manual/
Tin


----------



## bambuko (Mar 20, 2011)

Chris


----------



## 4156df (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Brian,
I've got a Maximat 7 that I'm in the process of cleaning and bringing into service. I'd be happy to get a copy of the manual and parts list to you. PM me if you're interested.
Dennis


----------



## cyclonite (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Guys

Thanks a million for all your replies I now have the information I asked for and much more. ;D

Great Forum, Great people

Thanks again
Brian


----------

